# good rifle grouping???



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

What kind of grouping should I expect from a marlin 783 22 magnum? I was getting 8 shot groups that could be barley covered by a quater from 100 feet (squiirrel gun). Is this good grouping?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Sounds pretty good to me. I try not to get too technical unless I'm in a bet with a friend on who will shoot the best. If I can put every shot that my gun will hold in a pie plate, it's shooting good enough. Now if I get into high power, and it's looking like I'm going to with some buddies, I will probably by changing my tone.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

You won't miss a squirrel at that distance so yes that is good accuracy. Now if you plan on shooting them at 50 yards you need to run your test again (3-5 shots will work). Try shooing your group the same way you will be shootinf in the woods- bench accuracy is not field accuracy.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

For a squirrel, yeah, no problem. If you want to get into a pissing contest, I can put 5 .22s through a .38 hole at 100 yards with my Ruger 10/22-TAL factory race rifle, but that's a race gun and not a squirrel gun.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

> I can put 5 .22s through a .38 hole at 100 yards with my Ruger 10/22-TAL factory race rifle, but that's a race gun and not a squirrel gun.


 :bs: Naw Im just playin thats damn good shootin


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol If I can't do crap like that after 100 rounds a week, minimum, for...however the hell long I've been doing this sh*t, there's something wrong with me.


----------

